# Gravely extension axles



## kiwimc (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all. Just added the first American Iron to my stable, one each of Gravely L & LI.
My question relates to the extension axles - obviously they add stability on a slope, but if set up on a sickle mower, do they make it easier or harder to turn?

Cheers


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum kiwimc! 

As far as the extension axles they shouldn't make much difference of how easy or hard it is to turn. They may make it more difficult to turn sharply in tight areas. 

They are actually a rare attachment to find. Did any of your "new" ones come with them?


----------



## kiwimc (Apr 30, 2010)

It was the tight turning thing that I wondered about (intuition tells me it should be harder- but don't they LOOK great with them on!!), and no neither came with the extensions. I intend setting the LI up with rotary plow and rotary cultivator. It is on rubber tyred reduction gear wheels. The L is currently on steel reduction wheels but as I want that one principally for sickle mowing I intend to change for rubber tyres. I have a couple of slashers too.

As I indicated the Gravelys are new to me (one I havn't unpacked yet), so there will be photos in due course and more questions. My wife I consider very understanding as both were bought in the knowledge that they hadn't run for a long time......

The older one has 1941 serial number but I think more recent lower workings (as judging by the colour of the paint - red orange as opposed to dark red). I havn't found any obvious kill switch on the magneto??!! Any tips?


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

kiwimc said:


> It was the tight turning thing that I wondered about (intuition tells me it should be harder- but don't they LOOK great with them on!!), and no neither came with the extensions. I intend setting the LI up with rotary plow and rotary cultivator. It is on rubber tyred reduction gear wheels. The L is currently on steel reduction wheels but as I want that one principally for sickle mowing I intend to change for rubber tyres. I have a couple of slashers too.
> 
> As I indicated the Gravelys are new to me (one I havn't unpacked yet), so there will be photos in due course and more questions. My wife I consider very understanding as both were bought in the knowledge that they hadn't run for a long time......
> 
> The older one has 1941 serial number but I think more recent lower workings (as judging by the colour of the paint - red orange as opposed to dark red). I havn't found any obvious kill switch on the magneto??!! Any tips?


Mags of that vintage just have a strip of metal with a bit of bakelite for a button mounted on the screw terminal on the side of the mag. A photo of yours would be nice. Mine has an Edison-Splitdorf mag on it.


----------



## kiwimc (Apr 30, 2010)

I bought the extension axles.

Here are pics of my WICO mag (serial no 1072/305149) and rear view that shows non-original wheel cleats (presumably the originals wore out), orange belly, carburettor and dangling choke cable, and 6-spoke plow wheels. Not quite visible are the rotten wooden control levers and broken right handlebar.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Looks like yours has a plunger just above the tag. Pulling the cap should show what is inside. As for the cleats, mine are the same.


----------

